# Encuesta: ¿Debe EPCOT fin a su alianza con Disney World?



## liquidbase

Mi escritura español no es perfecto, pero voy a hacer mi mejor esfuerzo para comunicarse. Este blog está pensado para compartir y discutir si es o no EPCOT deben separarse de Walt Disney World y convertido en un parque temático independiente. 

Yo digo que sí porque Disney ha ignorado filosofía original de EPCOT.  EPCOT's misión es explorar la ciencia / tecnología y mostrar la verdadera cultura del mundo; se muestra en la placa de dedicicación.
Pero en los últimos años , Disney ha introducido atracciones al parque diseñado para apelar los niños más pequeños. Ejemplos de ello son _Three Caballeros_, _Finding Nemo_ y _Frozen_ abierta el próximo año. Estas atracciones ayudan a los niños les encanta EPCOT pero plantean poco o nada de la filosofía del parque. 
Por lo tanto, la secesión EPCOT reemplazaría todas las atracciones con la influencia de Disney y 
finalmente restaurar el verdadero propósito del parque.  Esta idea puede sonar muy radical para los fans de Disney resort como yo , pero para aquellos que están descontentos sobre EPCOT en su forma presente me siento convencido de que es la mejor oportunidad a largo plazo para el parque que ser dirigido por personas dispuesto a dar prioridad a sus valores fundamentales en todas sus atracciones.

¿Qué piensan ustedes?  Estoy abierto a todos los votos y comentarios.


----------



## Cira

liquidbase said:


> ¿Qué piensan ustedes?  Estoy abierto a todos los votos y comentarios.



Will give it a try in Spanish. Liquidbase, estoy de acuerdo con usted. En su presente estado, EPCOT ya no es lo que fue en una epoca. Los años han pasado y EPCOT pareciera haberse alejado del concepto que quizás Disney tenía, o decía tener. En las más reciente ocasiones que he visitado EPCOT, noto que todo es "lo mismo". Me aburre. Es triste que uno vaya allí, a estas Alturas, para ejercitarse. No me malentienda, me encanta, pero hace tiempo de que EPCOT necesitaba una remodelación como le han estado haciendo, poco and poco, a Disney. Saludos.


----------



## Lebestiole

Pues es la primera vez que alguien ha hecho esta pregunta! Es interesante!

Pues la verdad no creo que sea una idea "posible". Desde un inicio EPCOT no se parecía al concepto original de Walt. Él quería una ciudad del futuro, literalmente. Y para poder hacer esto necesitaríamos no sólo de más espacio, también tendríamos que demoler el parque entero y empezar desde 0. No creo Disney quiera hacer eso. 

A mi me gusta el parque como es. Sí, desearía que en el futuro no le agregaran mas cosas de las películas, no me gusta que hayan añadido Arendelle a Norway, pero en fin... ¿qué se le puede hacer? 

Me gustaría que remodelaran un poco algunas cosas, claro. También me encantaría que agregaran países!! 

Pero me gusta el parque tal como es, separarlo de Disney solo haría que se quedara como un proyecto y nada más. Al menos en mi opinión!


----------



## MG5

No me gustaria que se separara de Disney, pero si me gustaria que cada pais tuviera algo interactivo(no solo las peliculas) para conocer mejor la cultura, la gente de cada pais ya que uno no ha ido a cada uno de ellos!! y asi uno se interesaria mas para viajar e ir a ese pais.  saludos


----------



## Vivianne

No creo que sucederia en ningun momento.  

Pero estoy de acuerdo con el pensar de que Disney esta enfocando  solamente acomodar lo nuevo para ninos  Porque se creen que ahi esta el $$$. Especialmente con la pelicula de Frozen.  Pero Disney se esta contradiciendo con los eventos que ponen en Epcot.  Por ejemplo, el Food & Wine.  Algo que muchos adultos van para tomar hasta al punto de emborracharse.  Yo lo he visto.  Especialmente cerca de United Kingdom.  Han tenido que poner mas seguridad.  Hubo un grupo de hombres gritandole a la gente que pasaban cerca de ellos.  Ademas, Cuando cerro el parque, la gente  que salieron al lado de International Gateway para los hoteles de Epcot entre ellos habian personas borrachos.  Cuando vino el barco, gente gritando, riendose, cantando a voz bien alta y los que manejan esos barcos no tenian control.  Solo apagan las luces y se creen que la gente se van a callar.  

Veo un conflicto con la idea de bebidas alcoholicas y ninos.  No creo que la mezcla es buena.  

Perdona mi  espanol mal escrito.


----------



## anacaro

Hola. 
En verdad perder el patrocinio de Disney y el nombre de Disney para EPCOT no sería beneficioso en ningún momento, sin embargo estoy de acuerdo qué hay que darle más cariño a este parque. EPCOT es mi parque favorito de Disney pero siento que lo tienen muy olvidado. Innovations no tiene casi nada que entretenga a los visitantes, the land pavilion está un poco desactualizado ya que por la única atracción que la gente va es por Soaring, ahora que supuestamente van a demoler el edificio de Ellen y hacer guardians of the galaxy me párese que saca de contexto la esencia de EPCOT. 
Yo opino que lo único que le falta a EPCOT, es que los Imageneers le den en verdad la esencia de lo que Walt quería


----------



## Vivianne

Yo lo veo en una manera diferente.  Creo que en el futuro cercano no es posible.  *Pero, en un largo futuro, una gran transformacion.  *

Estan adoptando mas y mas atracciones que no son originales de Disney.  Y como todo tiene su tiempo, creo que si hasta van a quitar el nombre de Disney.  Solo tenemos que mirar a MGM, Hollywood Studios y quien sabe el nuevo nombre que le pongan. 

Para mi Epcot representaba algo similar al "World's Fair" de 1960.  Cualquiera puede ver los videos de esta atraccion que representaba a muchos paises y atracciones unicos de estos paises.  De eso salio el Carousel of Progress, Presidents Hall y los diferente paises.  Pero la idea de representar los diferente paises cambio porque los paises tenian que contribuir hacia su 'atraccion'  Por eso no vemos nuevos paises.  Ademas, la gente no le importa eso quieren entretenimiento.  . 

Lo que le importa a esta corporacion como negocio es mas y mas dinero.  El enfoque no es la familia tradicional.  Como Walt Disney introdujo su parque hace anos atras.   La familia Disney vendio este negocio.  Y los consumidores solo el entretenimento a cualquier costo.   Las familias han cambiado mucho.  Solo tenemos que observar la juventud y programas como Teen Disney.  No reflejan la juventud del pasado.  Por eso creo que con el tiempo todo va a cambiar.  Epcot se queda como esta hasta que anuncien que van a cambiar TODO hasta el nombre.


----------



## simonsayz

Por qué Epcot se separaría de Disney si Epcot está hecho por Disney?


----------



## liquidbase

simonsayz said:


> Por qué Epcot se separaría de Disney si Epcot está hecho por Disney?



Creo que Disney se beneficiaría mucho si invirtiera en el único y original propósito del parque, ya que es necesario para tiempos difíciles y refrescantes en tiempos mejores.  Hacer èste para todos EPCOT tendría visitantes a los que les gustaría regresar porque siempre saldrían del parque sintiéndose esperanzados, envalentonados y aceptados.


----------

